# NIE - when to apply?



## Allin (Dec 10, 2011)

Bamboozled....confused......waahhhhh
Please , can someone answer this for me .
I retired from the fire service in January 2012. We purchased a mobile home in San Javier last year and plan to move over permanently in October. So what exactly do we need to get in the way of paperwork ? I was going to apply for the NIE via the Embassy in London and then sort the padron out when we get there. Now Ive just read all of the previous posts and am unsure as to the best way forward. HELP !!!!! please.

Alan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allin said:


> Bamboozled....confused......waahhhhh
> Please , can someone answer this for me .
> I retired from the fire service in January 2012. We purchased a mobile home in San Javier last year and plan to move over permanently in October. So what exactly do we need to get in the way of paperwork ? I was going to apply for the NIE via the Embassy in London and then sort the padron out when we get there. Now Ive just read all of the previous posts and am unsure as to the best way forward. HELP !!!!! please.
> 
> Alan


wait until you get here

you can't do the resident cert until you are resident here anyway

didn't you have to have a NIE in order to buy the mobile home?

a lot of the offices do seem to be getting themselves sorted out now & are issuing resident certs - if you are retiring here & of retirement age it's straightforward - you take your S1 when you go to register & proof of pension

if you are working then they are asking for _via laboral_ - essentially a record of your work history 

I haven't heard yet what is being accepted for 'early retirees' though 

you shouldn't register on the padrón either, until you live here


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> wait until you get here
> 
> you can't do the resident cert until you are resident here anyway
> 
> ...


Agree with that with one exception.
If you are claiming for healthcare under the S1 (either as a pensioner, or for a couple of years as an early retiree) then it would be a good idea to get in touch with Newcastle and see if you can get your S1 underway a couple of weeks at least before you move here, as there appear to be some delays in processing these....
The good people at Newcastle are usually very helpful with questions about this.

If not applying for an S1, then private health cover needs to be sorted out in Spain before applying for residencia. This should (hopefully!) act as proof of not being a drain on the healthcare system.


----------



## Allin (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,



> didn't you have to have a NIE in order to buy the mobile home?


No, we went to the site, and dealt with the owner who is British and has moved to Malta. We were asked for our bank account details when buying home insurance, but when we said that we hadnt got a Spanish account they took cash. 
To be honest, I have been going through a lot of posts on here for the last few days and it seems to be getting a bigger headache everytime I read something new. I retired from the fire service because of heart problems and have just been getting quotes for medical insurance for when we come across. £170 a month, thats just for me and I have nt declared any conditions yet !!!!

Alan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Allin said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gone are the days when you simply get "A place in the Sun", move over and live the dream. Healthcare provision is obviously vital in your case, so you must make certain that you are covered - even if its just for repeat prescriptions. But you will need an NIE number/residencia and to sign on the padron once you have moved over - within 90 days I believe. The rules for the residencia have changed recently as you've just read. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allin said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as you have been paying NI in the UK you will almost certainly be able to get the S1, which will cover you for up to a couple of years - phone the DWP in Newcastle tomorrow

if you need it, you can get medical ins for much less that that, but of course pre-existing conditions aren't usually covered


as for the mobile home............. what documentation do you have as far as the ownership papers are concerened?

I'm surprised the notary allowed the sale without a NIE number :confused2:


I'm going to spilt your question & the answering posts into a seperate thread since they aren't really about the new requirements per se


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Some probs that might arise stem from the fact that most fire service pensions are paid from a much younger age than OAP (or, at least, used to be) so Allin may be some way off the usual age for jubilación and therefore not eligible for the benefits of Spanish pensionistas. This will be exacerbated if he has been retired early on ill-health grounds.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Some probs that might arise stem from the fact that most fire service pensions are paid from a much younger age than OAP (or, at least, used to be) so Allin may be some way off the usual age for jubilación and therefore not eligible for the benefits of Spanish pensionistas. This will be exacerbated if he has been retired early on ill-health grounds.


Yes, I did think of that when I posted my reply.
But coverage with an S1 for up to two years could give him the chance to sort out private health insurance at a more reasonable cost when he needs it.


----------



## Allin (Dec 10, 2011)

Once again, 
Thanks for you replies.
As far as OAP goes, I am 53 so have a good few years yet. I have looked at the DWP website re:S1 and it states that it runs from the last day you worked. As I retired in January, I assume that I have `lost` 6 months of cover then.Even so, the period of grace that it would give me to find health cover is very welcome.
As for the mobile home, we have a contract that both the seller and ourselves signed, in addition we have a contract with the site owner re:ground rent etc.
Having discussed this with a number of owners from other sites, it seems that most work this way.
Alan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Allin said:


> Once again,
> Thanks for you replies.
> As far as OAP goes, I am 53 so have a good few years yet. I have looked at the DWP website re:S1 and it states that it runs from the last day you worked. As I retired in January, I assume that I have `lost` 6 months of cover then.Even so, the period of grace that it would give me to find health cover is very welcome.
> As for the mobile home, we have a contract that both the seller and ourselves signed, in addition we have a contract with the site owner re:ground rent etc.
> ...



As long as your abogado agreed that the contract was sound then thats fine I guess. 

So all you need to do when you move over is go to the local foreigners office/national police station and organise your NIE residencia (they probably will require prof of income and some proof of healthcare provision) and then sign on the pardon - you get 90 days to do this I believe??!

Jo xxx


----------

